# Something to clean these Fiat 500 seats



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Hi,

My other halfs 500 had an incident with some olive oil/dressing leaving them stained. Long story, but she managed to get Sainsbury's to pay for an interrior valet as the packaging caused the leak.

Most of the stains have come out, but they're still patchy - and to be honest these seats have been a pain as they seem to get really dirty/water stains on them etc.


I've got some I1 and 303 fabric protector to go on them once cleaned properly, but not sure what to use to get them as clean as possible beforehand? Any recommendations?


The picture attached is before/after...


----------



## Walshe_ian (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm by far a cleaning expert but i tried this last week with a second hand seat I had fitted as I blew the side air at hitting the arm I at the nurburg ring  and its works great and is cheap.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Ah, I've used woolite before on alcantara. I'm not sure if I need something a little harsher though.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Try Autosmart G101 and a scrubbing brush and also a wet vac would help to suck any dirty or the dirty water/grease out of the seat otherwise it will just be pushed around


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

I had to get some engine oil out of a boot last week. I used this combo. G101 strong mix to pre soak thenn scrubbed with a carpet brush excess water and muck sucked out with my wet Vac. There was still evidence of the oil. So i hit it with AS Brisk extra left it to soak and scrubbed again with a carpet brush and sucked muck out with Vac. Hey presto it was all gone apart from a faint printing ink stain. Heres a couple of pics.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Cool, I have some g101 I'll try that


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

You can use talcum powder. Just cover the area with the powder and leave some hours, it will dry the oil, brush the stain and apply again till is not gone. This metod works great and it is 100% safe.


----------



## Fox_GB (Jan 24, 2013)

If its oil based try brake cleaner (dry cleaner) on a cloth. Don't get on plastics though as it will turn them white!


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Fox_GB said:


> If its oil based try brake cleaner (dry cleaner) on a cloth. Don't get on plastics though as it will turn them white!


The seat material is very much man made - so I'm not sure if that would be a good idea! 

I *think* most of the oil stain is gone now - but it's just really patchy.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Is the centre part of the seat Alcantara? 
If so you most definately need to tread carefully!
Autosmart Biobrisk will do the job, leather or alcantara!:thumb:


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Summit Detailing said:


> Is the centre part of the seat Alcantara?
> If so you most definately need to tread carefully!
> Autosmart Biobrisk will do the job, leather or alcantara!:thumb:


Nope - even the leather isn't leather. I think the seat centre part is some sort of Nylon fibre.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Biobrisk is still your friend:thumb:


----------

